# Can pigeons eat their eggs??



## pigeonkeeper

Can pigeons eat their eggs??


----------



## Lovebirds

pigeonkeeper said:


> Can pigeons eat their eggs??


Do you mean *CAN* they?, as in, is it alright to feed them eggs...........and if so, why would you want to do that?
OR
Do you mean *WILL* they eat their eggs? as in the egg broke so will they eat it?


----------



## yellowking

Actually they will if the do not have enough vitamins such as protein. I had a pair of diamond doves who will peck at their eggs and kill their chicks every time. 

What you do is boil a regular chicken egg until it is ready. Take it out and separate the yolk and the white stuff. Chop up the white stuff into tiny little pieces and feed it to them. They love it and it will keep them from pecking and eventually killing their youngs!


----------



## pigeonkeeper

welllll.... i don't want to feed them eggs or anything. and i'm sure they have enough protien cause they get a mixture of sunflower seeds, corn, and other things everyday, and clean water. it's just that the eggs have been disappearing and 100% sure nothing can get in and eat it because they are in the house. no rats, mice, or nothing.. so yea!! and i mean, can they eat their own eggs. the ones that don't hatch. or the eggshells that the babies come out of because when the baby hatched, the other egg (which didn't hatch) was gone, and the egg shell that the baby came out of was gone! so yea!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter

What kind of wire is on your loft? If the eggs are disappearing without a trace, there is most likely a black snake around. Remember they can fit through some small spaces...until they're loaded with eggs 
Birds will eat eggs if they're starving or they have a calcium/protein deficiency. If you're birds are getting a good mix of food and grit, they'll be okay in that area. Having extra corn and safflower should be doing good enough. There's a good chance IF they were eating them, there'd be some shell left, or yolk in the nest and on their face. Otherwise, something is swallowing them whole, and there's SOMEWHERE where things can get in, and you're just not aware of it.

And as for the egg shells being gone, the birds could have eaten it, but the parents do carry off the shells after hatching. They're sometimes great at hiding them too


----------



## spirit wings

MaryOfExeter said:


> What kind of wire is on your loft? If the eggs are disappearing without a trace, there is most likely a black snake around. Remember they can fit through some small spaces...until they're loaded with eggs
> Birds will eat eggs if they're starving or they have a calcium/protein deficiency. If you're birds are getting a good mix of food and grit, they'll be okay in that area. Having extra corn and safflower should be doing good enough. There's a good chance IF they were eating them, there'd be some shell left, or yolk in the nest and on their face. Otherwise, something is swallowing them whole, and there's SOMEWHERE where things can get in, and you're just not aware of it.
> 
> And as for the egg shells being gone, the birds could have eaten it, but the parents do carry off the shells after hatching. They're sometimes great at hiding them too


I agree with Becky, black snake....


----------



## Ed

pigeonkeeper said:


> welllll.... i don't want to feed them eggs or anything. and i'm sure they have enough protien cause they get a mixture of sunflower seeds, corn, and other things everyday, and clean water. it's just that the eggs have been disappearing and 100% sure nothing can get in and eat it because they are in the house. no rats, mice, or nothing.. so yea!! and i mean, can they eat their own eggs. the ones that don't hatch. or the eggshells that the babies come out of because when the baby hatched, the other egg (which didn't hatch) was gone, and the egg shell that the baby came out of was gone! so yea!!


dont think its a snake


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Eh, I missed the part where he said they were in the house. But if there was nothing left behind, I don't know how they're getting gone. When birds eat eggs it leaves a mess.


----------



## pigeonkeeper

no,i don't think it's snakes!! but they same thing happaned when homer and marge (my first pigeons) were housed inside!! when they were outside, and christian(my first baby pigeon) was hatched, i did see the egg shells. the parents threw them out and i saw the egg shells. but the eggs seem to be disappearing . the wiring is just normal chicken wiring. about a inch wide for each whole. the coop is all wood instead of the front! so yea!


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Well I can tell you right now, black snakes can squeeze through chicken wire. Especially the smaller ones. The thing is, once he gets through, he'd be too stuffed to come out immediately after he ate.
I don't know what to tell you about the eggs.


----------



## maryjane

I don't know about the eggs, but I have to put in that I have a Homer and Marge now too, I thought it was so funny the first time I heard about your Homer and Marge.


----------



## pigeonkeeper

maryjane said:


> I don't know about the eggs, but I have to put in that I have a Homer and Marge now too, I thought it was so funny the first time I heard about your Homer and Marge.


oh, well marge died last year on valentines day, now it's homer and lowis. she's a brown roller pigeon and their mates! so yea!


----------



## Ed

Have you checked for trolls?
they like to steal eggs


----------



## pigeonkeeper

StoN3d said:


> Have you checked for trolls?
> they like to steal eggs


hmmm... haven't seen any trolls. but i'll tell you guys if i see some or one!!


----------



## spirit wings

StoN3d said:


> Have you checked for trolls?
> they like to steal eggs


those darn egg steeling trolls!


----------



## maryjane

pigeonkeeper said:


> oh, well marge died last year on valentines day, now it's homer and lowis. she's a brown roller pigeon and their mates! so yea!


That's too bad about Marge.  But at least you're sticking with the Fox cartoon theme in naming them.  Maybe Homer should change his name to Peter since his new wife is Lowis.


----------



## pigeonkeeper

maryjane said:


> That's too bad about Marge.  But at least you're sticking with the Fox cartoon theme in naming them.  Maybe Homer should change his name to Peter since his new wife is Lowis.


haha... you noticed. if they had two babies that were girls, i was going to name them lisa and meg, and if they had two baby boys, i was going to name them bart and chris, and if they had a boy and a girl, i was going to name them stewie and maggie!! get it!! hahaha!!


----------



## BirdDogg10

That's funny!

My beagle's named Rudy after Rudy Huxtable on the Cosby show.


----------



## batman23

pigeonkeeper said:


> Can pigeons eat their eggs??




yes pigeon eat their eggs. the other day i saw one of my pair eating their eggs they eat the shell only though.


----------



## RodSD

They will eat the shell left behind. I observed one my breeder bird to take a little bite, then throw away the rest. My birds do love the oyster shells though. They picked it first in my combo grit.

Now, if you mean that pigeons eat their own eggs as in swallowing them whole, then I think it is too big for them.


----------

